# Feds Issue Permit for Large Dam on Colorado River Headwaters



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm so happy I could shit.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

We're fucked, we are just fucked. 
As long as Denver keeps growing like a matastisized cancerous tumor, there will be a constant push for more water, more west slope second homes, more, more, more everything is needed to support this kind of growth. I wish I was completley wrong, tell me I'm wrong please?


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

They've been warning about it forever. The plan is solid City between Cheyenne and Colorado Springs.


----------

